# Sharpening a card scraper



## enchant (Dec 16, 2015)

In another thread, one of the solutions suggested was to use a card scraper. I was pretty unfamiliar with these, but after watching a couple of videos of what they can do, I immediately made the stiff $10 investment in one. Then I watched videos on how to sharpen them. I probably should have watched them first.

The problem that I have is that (at least in these videos) they require some pretty expensive tools for sharpening. Like a set of diamond sharpening stones in the neighborhood of $100.

So I was wondering if I really need that level of equipment to sharpen this card. I've got metal files, a basic sharpening steel for knives, and a simple sharpening stone.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I always did them with a file, and screw driver shank to burnish the edge.

Admittedly I didn't get consistent results, but I did get usable edges most of the time that got what I needed done.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

enchant said:


> So I was wondering if I really need that level of equipment to sharpen this card. I've got metal files, a basic sharpening steel for knives, and a simple sharpening stone.


Card sharpening simplified;
How to Sharpen a Card Scraper | WOOD Magazine


----------



## enchant (Dec 16, 2015)

Dave McCann said:


> Card sharpening simplified;
> How to Sharpen a Card Scraper | WOOD Magazine


Now that looks a lot more sensible. Thanks for that!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You not only "sharpen" a card scraper, in other words put a fresh, square edge on the steel, BUT you roll that edge over to form a small "hook" or curve. The more uniform you can make the hook, the more consistent your shavings will be. This video shows the use of a wood guide block with a slot to hold the file. I used a larger, long mill file in my shop and I clamp the guide in the vise rather than the scraper as shown here, but it doesn't really matter.





Next, the burnisher is critical:


----------



## Bob61 (Nov 7, 2020)

I agree with "shoot summ", all I ever did was flatten the edge with a file and burnish to produce a sharp, straight burr.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I use 1000 grit wet/dry on the flat top of the table saw....


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Clamp the scraper in the vise. Chalk up a 6" mill file and make a few light and careful passes.
Run the shank of the file on the edge for one pass to set up a little burr.
I refuse to buy one.

I make all of mine from the hard steel that's used for lumber bundle and log bundle strapping ( 1.25" wide).
They don't work worth a darn in softwoods, as Leonard Lee said in his sharpening book.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

enchant said:


> In another thread, one of the solutions suggested was to use a card scraper. I was pretty unfamiliar with these, but after watching a couple of videos of what they can do, I immediately made the stiff $10 investment in one. Then I watched videos on how to sharpen them. I probably should have watched them first.
> 
> The problem that I have is that (at least in these videos) they require some pretty expensive tools for sharpening. Like a set of diamond sharpening stones in the neighborhood of $100.
> 
> So I was wondering if I really need that level of equipment to sharpen this card. I've got metal files, a basic sharpening steel for knives, and a simple sharpening stone.


You do not need any expensive accessories to sharpen a card scraper. A burnisher could be a large machine drill like a 3/8"/1/2" drill that hasn't any burs. One drop of 3in1 oil on the burnisher ( drill bit). Not necessary to hone with any stones let alone $100.00 ones. The idea is to put a bur on the card scraper. The bur will give you very fine plane shavings when you push or pull. Unlike sand paper grain direction is not imperative . 
I place the card in a padded vice leaving 3/8" above the jaws. I draw file with a single cut file keeping the file level .Usually takes 3 or 4 strokes. Repeat on all 4 sides. Remove from jaws. Place flat on bench with 1/4" protruding past the bench top.
Burnisher is held at about 5/10 ° out of plumb. The top of burnisher should be tilting towards the bench . 
Pull and push the burnisher a total of 4 times. Forward ,back ,forward and back. The object is to form a slight curl (bur) . Now turn the card upside down and repeat. This gives you a bur on both sides of the card. Repeat on all 4 sides. You now have 8 scraping surfaces. I won't go into the scraping process, you will find the best ways for you.
One other thing, the draw filing is only done when needed, probably once every 20+ honings.
mike


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree with parts of several of the posts so far,particularly as far as spending big money on a special stone being unnecessary.If you buy a quality scraper to begin with,it shouldn't need more than having the burr turned over to prepare it for use.When the edge has been lost you lay it flat on the bench and remove the burr-the traditional tool was the back of a gouge,but a chisel,screwdriver or drill bit will work.Once flat you reinstate the burr and continue making fine shavings.When it gets to be difficult to obtain a burr you need to recondition the edge with a file.The best file is a single cut mill file and you use it aligned with the length of the scraper to get back to having a straight edge that is square to the faces.When the edge has been dressed you use the burr removal technique I described earlier to flatten the faces and then reach for your oilstone box.Using the lid to lightly apply pressure you rub the edge to and fro a few times to remove any small blemishes and then return to the process of turning a burr for scraping.You shouldn't need to take a file to the scraper too often,maybe every dozen or so sharpenings.The best rule of thumb for scrapers is that if they are producing dust rather than fine shavings,you need to take action.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Inexpensive burnisher.. Smooth edge of a file..or rasp. (for some reason I couldn't think of the word rasp) I read somewhere that you can snap off the edge of an old saw blade from old handsaws..score with a awl ,clamp it down and pull till it snaps off..


----------

